# NA Baby II



## gillo45 (21 Feb 2012)

DSC_0875 by gillo45, on Flickr

With the help from Edward I have a great Planted Tank


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Feb 2012)

Hi gillo
Looks Lovely only going to get better with time


----------



## Ady34 (21 Feb 2012)

indeed you do, great looking set up.


----------



## Aquadream (21 Feb 2012)

This is very charming island you'v got there.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Feb 2012)

good looking tank mate.


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2012)

Nice looking tank! Will keep an eye on this one definitely!


----------



## faizal (22 Feb 2012)

That is a sweet tank


----------



## gillo45 (22 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys like I said all thanks to Edward (piece-of-fish) he is a great guy. Might do a journal later on


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

Gillo a Journal sounds good will it be for this tank or a new project look forward to following it


----------



## Antipofish (22 Feb 2012)

Very stunning.  High impact and visually very appealing.  Love the chunky wood too, adds a real feel to it all


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Feb 2012)

I think a journal is a must as we would all like to see this progress!
I'd move you drop checker though.. co2 from diffuser will be being pushed straight at it where it is.  I like mine under the outlets quite low down.


----------



## gillo45 (22 Feb 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Very stunning.  High impact and visually very appealing.  Love the chunky wood too, adds a real feel to it all



Thanks Antipofish



			
				sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Gillo a Journal sounds good will it be for this tank or a new project look forward to following it



if i do a Journal it will be for this Tank 





			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> I think a journal is a must as we would all like to see this progress!
> I'd move you drop checker though.. co2 from diffuser will be being pushed straight at it where it is. I like mine under the outlets quite low down.



thanks for the advise it makes sense will move it tonight and monitor the results

many thanks Guys


----------



## Radik (22 Feb 2012)

Hi Ben


----------



## gillo45 (22 Feb 2012)

Hi Radik lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Feb 2012)

Plant list:

Cryptocoryne var. Balansae
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Anubias Barteri var Barteri i guess
Anubias barteri var nana
Anubias barteri var nana petite
Round Pelia
Microsorum pteropus var needle and trident
Unknown moss from Westygxx (probably peocock)
Bolbitis Heudelotii


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2012)

Any updated on this one?


----------



## Rowly (30 Apr 2012)

+1 for updates!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Apr 2012)

Yeah, looks absolutley stunning! 
I would love to see a recent Photo.

Regards


----------



## Piece-of-fish (3 May 2012)

Unfortunately there will be no more updates  8)  The tank is down.


----------



## Radik (3 May 2012)

Ben the tank killer


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there will be no more updates  8)  The tank is down.



Shame. it was lovely.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 May 2012)

Radik said:
			
		

> Ben the tank killer






True,it is a shame. Great looking tank !


----------



## gillo45 (14 Jul 2012)

It will be back guys with a twist. Watch the space


----------

